
How I use Emacs and Org-mode to implement GTD - ecounysis
http://members.optusnet.com.au/~charles57/GTD/gtd_workflow.html
======
Dejital
Org-mode is an unmatched tool for keeping track of your day to day tasks. I
have yet to find an alternative that offers scheduling tasks with as much
flexibility as org-mode. The biggest barrier for me, however, is that org-mode
runs inside of Emacs. As a Vim user, I have tried all of the org-mode
implementations for Vim and have yet to find one that can come even close.
Further, fitting something similar to org-mode into Vim goes against the
simplicity of Vim which I value so much already.

Taskwarrior is a decent command line alternative to org-mode, but is lacking
in the scheduling of tasks department.

~~~
avar
Why don't you just shell out to Emacs for the things you need?

E.g. I have a Git repository that hosts an Org-mode file, when you push to it
emacs is invoked on the server and converts the file to a HTML file that
serves as a shared TODO / Bug list.

You don't have to use Emacs for everything to use Org, just have it export the
data you need from the text you're editing in your $EDITOR of choice.

------
d0m
Procrastination at his best! _Writing_ a blog post about how to _optimize_
your tasks by _customizing_ and _configuring_ a mode of _Emacs_!

Obviously, I'm not totally serious here since it seems that he use it
effectively each weeks; And I'm also happy that he shared it with us. However,
talking for me, my best todo process consists of "Do it _NOW_ else write it in
todo.txt".

~~~
5hoom
I know!

He could probably better optimize his tasks by typing C-x C-c, then going out
& buying a small notepad & pen ;)

(I kid! I kid! Cool project really)

[edit] downvoted! I'll C-c r & remind myself not to make cheap emacs jokes in
future.

------
qdot76367
Here's another good overview of an org-mode workflow, goes WAY more in-depth
that just GTD:

<http://doc.norang.ca/org-mode.html>

------
js4all
I use orgmode every day. There is also a nice iPhone/iPad app to have your
schedule on the go.
<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/mobileorg/id335805599?mt=8>

~~~
ulisesroche
You're all almost making me switch. Almost...

Quick! Help me, vimsters.

~~~
abhiyerra
I was a vimmer then org-mode got me and beat me down. Now I'm part of the Cult
of Emacs. ;)

------
ulisesroche
Let alone the switch to Emacs, but I've been trying to implement GTD since
college, using all sorts of tools, and I've read the book I don't know how
many times, and I still feel like it's over my head.

Are there any alternatives?

~~~
Sukotto
Try Autofocus [1]. I quite liked it though I eventually gave it up as too
simple.

[1] <http://www.markforster.net/autofocus-system/>

~~~
ulisesroche
Thanks, I tried that too, though it was a few years ago. What made you think
it was too simple to work though?

------
ciniglio
Does anyone know where you can see other user's org configurations? Or a
canonical configuration? It'd be interesting to see how users use org-modes
capabilities in different ways. (I don't mean blog posts, just raw configs)

~~~
qdot76367
Lots of people store their .emacs files on github, so you can start plugging
variations of "org-mode" into search and it'll usually hit on either filenames
(for those of us that split our .emacs into multiple files) or setup code
itself. Will probably be a bit messy against all of the people forking org,
but it's still worth a shot.

If you want to stare into the abyss, mine's at

<http://www.github.com/qdot/conf_emacs>

